# KDE: Suche dauert sehr lange und findet nichts

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe das stable KDE laufen und dort arbeit die Desktopsuche und indiziert schön.

```
$balooctl status

Baloo File Indexer is running

Indexed 1084833 / 1084833 files

Failed to index 0 files

```

Wenn ich aber im Home-Verzeichnis bin und nach Date XY suche, findet die Suche entweder nicht alles oder gar nix.

Ein "find | grep" dagegen dauert länger, findet aber immer alles :/

Und ich hatte mir von der Suche ja sogar eine Suche innerhalb der Dateien (PDF, Word, etc.) versprochen.

Habt ihr einen Tipp, wie ich rausfinden kann, woran es hängt?

Danke!

----------

## firefly

Hast du kfilemetadata installiert, das enthält die extractoren für baloo.

Wobei bei mir ist das paket installiert und trotzdem findet es manche files nicht. Und scheinbar wir auch nicht der content mit in den index eingetragen.

Ich habe jetzt mal die konfigurationsdateien von baloo und den index cache gelöscht und lasse mal nen kompletten reindex laufen.

Mal schaun was dabei rauskommt

----------

## firefly

So reindex ist durch,

Bei mir findet dolphin jetzt auch sehr schnell files wenn ich nach content suche.

Wobei ich jetzt nur sagen kann dass es für text, pdf und odt files funktioniert.

Ich habe kde-base/kfilemetadata mit exif und pdf als aktive useflags installiert.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe mal alles mit baloo gelöscht und dann "balooctl stop/start" ausgeführt.

Nach 2 Stunden zeigte mir balooctl status 4 Dateien im Index...?

Muss ich da noch irgendwas beachten?

(Ich habe mich nicht aus KDE abgemeldet zwischendurch)

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Finswimmer,

ich fang mal mit den harmlosen Sachen an und steigere dann die Maßnahmen sukzessiv.

Hast Du es schon mal versucht mit:

nepomukcleaner

#(Dann diesen starten und durchlaufen lassen)

#(wenn fertig dann noch)

akonadictl stop &&sleep 20

akonadictl fsck

akonadictl vacuum

akonadictl fsck

Ich bin da in der Vergangenheit häufiger mit diesem Ansatz erfolgreich gewesen:

stop akonadi

```
akonadictl stop
```

remove the db_data dir:

```
rm  -r ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data
```

recreate mysqldb with

```
$mysql_install_db --datadir=$HOME/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ --basedir=/usr
```

restart akonadi

```
akonadictl start
```

Ansonsten halt mit der groben Kelle:

Zumindest Akonadi + Baloo sollten daher auch erst mal gestoppt werden und dann statt lediglich dessen Datenbank, besserderen ganze Verz. löschen.

Ausgeloggt ist man da eher auf der sicheren Seite, dann:

```
rm  -r ~/.local/share/akonadi
```

das Gleiche auch mit dem Balloo-Verzeichnis, hab gerade nicht den Pfad zur Hand und/oder falls noch vorhanden:

```
rm -r ~/share/apps/nepomuk 
```

```
rm -r ~/.config/akonadi
```

Voriges Backup ist wie immer obligatorisch, alles ohne Gewähr, ist auch schon etwas her und ich kann das nicht mehr ganz genau nachsehen, aber aus meiner rudimentären Doku geht das so hervor.

<kde-rant>

Als 8 Jahre währender KDE-Benutzer und Liebhaber, war man ja seit der Umstellung auf das Nepumuk-Geaffel, äh Framework eine Menge Ärger und Hohn gewohnt.

So musste ich ca. 1-2 mal im Jahr durch Updates und Umstellungen das Datei- und Mail-Indexing neu erstellen lasssen, oder die Datenbank-Tables bereinigen etc. Das dauerte dann hier eher 8 und mehr Stunden, für über 30.000 Mails und etliche Terrabytes an Dateien.

Sehr unschön, weil man in der Zwischenzeit seine Mails nicht mehr sieht, bis das fertig war, von der CPU-Last mal abgesehen.

Gengen Weihnachten 2015 haben sie es dann dank diverser updates auf Plasma hinbekommen, dass mein System unbenutzbar wurde, da sich scheinbar die config-Dateien im Home-Verz. nicht mit denen von KDE vertragen, von daher mein Tipp diese schön getrennt zu verwalten, obwohl ich das für unpraktikabel halte und nicht dauernd mit nem frischen Profil starten möchte, nur weil man sich bei Upstream keine Gedanken darüber macht.

Jedenfalls bin vor 2 Monaten auf Xfce Umgestiegen und hab mir den Wolf nach adäquatem Ersatz, besonders für KDE-PIM gesucht und gebe zu das ich damit noch nicht ganz zufrieden bin. (Evolution und Thunderbird sind ausgeschieden, ok, teilweise Geschmackssache). Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Als Baloo-Ersatz bin ich auf Tracker https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meta_Tracker gestoßen, heißt im Tree app-misc/tracker.

Von dessen Geschwindigkeit bin ich aufs angenehmste beeindruckt und es hat mir gezeigt dass Full-Text Indexing auch anders geht.

Ob es wohl daran liegt das es in C geschrieben ist und keine großartigen Mittel verschlungen hat.  :Wink: 

Das "arme" Nepomuk-Framework hatte dagegen ja auch nur schlappe 17 Mio. Euro zur Verfügung und ist vielleicht daher etwas zu opulent ausgefallen.  :Wink: 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEPOMUK_%28Framework%29

</kde-rant-ende>

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## firefly

@Randy Andy: Dir ist schon aufgefallen das Finswimmer von baloo redet und nicht von nepomuk?

Seit 4.13 wurde nepomuk durch baloo ersetzt.

@Finswimmer: Hast du kde-base/kfilemetadata installiert? Und wenn ja mit welchen useflags?

In der default konfiguration von baloo wird nur das home Verzeichnis indiziert. Nicht das du in deinem home Verzeichnis nur 4 Dateien hast, die von baloo indiziert werden können. (Weil dafür ein entsprechender extractor plugin installiert ist)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schau dir mal in der Systemeinstellung die Einstellungen von Baloo an. Nicht, dass du genau das ausgeschlossen hast, was du durchsuchen willst...

Und zum anderen, ich konnte bei KDE oftmals Probleme lösen, indem ich die Konfigurationsdateien gelöscht habe und alles wieder neu eingerichtet habe. Bei KDE5 hat genau das ja schon mal zu massiven Problemen geführt, bei KDE4 hat es nie geschadet. Aber im Zweifelsfall alles vorher sichern.

----------

## Randy Andy

@firefly,

natürlich ist mir das aufgefallen!

Doch dank unseres rolling release systems gehe ich mangels anders lautender Informationen von Finswimmer davon aus, dass er KDE schon länger, also schon vor 4.13 nutzt.

Demnach liegen sicher noch Konfigurationsdateien und Verzeichnisse von Nepomuk in seinem Profil herum, die zumindest gelöscht werden können.

Vielleicht ist ja auch der Baloo-Migrator nicht richtig abgeschlossen worden und es herrscht ein Wildwuchs an rc-Dateien, daher mein Vorschlag zur gezielten Bereinigung dieser.

Ist übrigens auch hier ansatzweise erläutert: https://userbase.kde.org/Nepomuk

----------

## franzf

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Als Baloo-Ersatz bin ich auf Tracker https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meta_Tracker gestoßen, heißt im Tree app-misc/tracker.
> 
> Von dessen Geschwindigkeit bin ich aufs angenehmste beeindruckt und es hat mir gezeigt dass Full-Text Indexing auch anders geht.
> 
> Ob es wohl daran liegt das es in C geschrieben ist und keine großartigen Mittel verschlungen hat. 
> ...

 

Sorry, aber KDE hat da KEINEN EINZIGEN EURO aus dem Fördergeldertopf bekommen! Das war ein Forschungsprojekt, welches in einer formellen Spezifikation + einer Java-Implementation resultierte. KDE-Nepomuk hat sich einfach dieser Spezifikation bedient (was fällt denen ein!  :Wink: ) und nur ein Subset implementiert.

Und jetzt kommt's: Tracker baut (was fällt denen ein!  :Wink: ) auch auf der Nepomuk-Spezifikation auf.

 *Quote:*   

> Tracker uses W3C standards for RDF ontologies using Nepomuk with SPARQL to query and update the data.

 

----------

## Randy Andy

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry, aber KDE hat da KEINEN EINZIGEN EURO aus dem Fördergeldertopf bekommen! Das war ein Forschungsprojekt, welches in einer formellen Spezifikation + einer Java-Implementation resultierte. KDE-Nepomuk hat sich einfach dieser Spezifikation bedient (was fällt denen ein! ) und nur ein Subset implementiert.

 

Aber das muss Dir doch nicht leid tun Franz,

schließlich bezog ich mich lediglich auf das Nepomuk-Framework und nicht auf das KDE-Nepomuk-Projekt in meinem Wortlaut.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und jetzt kommt's: Tracker baut (was fällt denen ein! ) auch auf der Nepomuk-Spezifikation auf.
> 
> Tracker uses W3C standards for RDF ontologies using Nepomuk with SPARQL to query and update the data.

 

Ich weiß Franz, alles richtig.

Immerhin wurde der KDE-Nepomuk ja schon mal in C++ erstellt, statt in Java.

Nur die erste Datenbankanbindung war wohl ein wenig unglücklich geraten. 

Das hat Baloo ja in jedem Fall schon mal besser gemacht und seither scheint es auch deutlich benutzbarer geworden zu sein.

Leider gibt es aber wohl immer noch genug Probleme damit und sowohl die Verlässlichkeit, also auch die Performance so wie auch der Ressourcenbedarf sollten noch verbessert werden, um die Akzeptanz und Zufriedenheit auf User Seite zu erhöhen.

Mir wurde das aber auch erst durch meine kürzlich durchgeführten Vergleiche, auf der Suche nach schlankeren Alternativen bewusst.

Das Bessere/Schnellere ist halt des Guten/Langsameren Feind.  :Smile: 

----------

